# Suggestions for 4ft tank



## fridayman (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm going to be upgrading from my 2.5ft tank to a 4ft tank this week, and it got me thinking about what I want in the tank, and what I want it to look like. At the moment I have a freshwater community tank, with a couple of mono's (who own the tank), some hatchets, some rainbows, a school of danios, a few bristlenose catfish (incl a breeding pair), some pencil fish (very shy)... ummm... I think that's it. Oh wait, and 2 filter feeder shrimp and a lone Siamese algae eater.

As the tank is in my living room I want something that is interesting to look at, but I'm not sure I'm up for the challenge of a marine tank yet. And I've been told a few times that discus fish can be temperamental. Perhaps a brackish tank... Or an African cichlid only tank... 

So what do you guys suggest? If you were setting up a 4ft tank from scratch, what would you want to put in it? What substrate would you use? Would you have plants? Bogwood? Rocks?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a 4' tank. that's either usually a 55 or 75. got an odd group of fish there but a tank like that would make a great Mbuna tank. as long as you have good filtration. plenty of floor space for rock piles.


----------



## fridayman (Jun 19, 2007)

HABU said:


> a 4' tank. that's either usually a 55 or 75. got an odd group of fish there but a tank like that would make a great Mbuna tank. as long as you have good filtration. plenty of floor space for rock piles.


When I setup my current tank I never sat and thought about what I wanted, and it just sort of evolved as I visited various fish shops. This time I want to put more thought into it, and I'm not sentimental about getting rid of the fish that I already have (except perhaps the breeding catfish).

Oh, and the tank will be running 2 Fluval 304's.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

have a look into Duboisi, they are fantastic to watch, and there is always something going on,

i've kept them for a while 11 in total and there like a family pack, from the big boss, his second in charge down to the baby


----------



## fridayman (Jun 19, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> have a look into Duboisi, they are fantastic to watch, and there is always something going on,
> 
> i've kept them for a while 11 in total and there like a family pack, from the big boss, his second in charge down to the baby


My wife likes these quite a lot. Do they keep their spots when they mature? And what else can be kept with them?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

as they get older they loose there spots and get there white stripe and royal blue face, (stunning)




i have tried keeping them with other mbuna and they didn't get on, i would say keep them as a species tank and not a community tank, (thats just my experience)

i do have a couple of small _libidochromis caeruleus_ which are peacful amongst them, plus some bottom feeders

they look great and are very active fish, a bit pricey but in my eyes well worth it, 

any questions just ask,


----------



## fridayman (Jun 19, 2007)

rasperandy said:


> as they get older they loose there spots and get there white stripe and royal blue face, (stunning)
> 
> i have tried keeping them with other mbuna and they didn't get on, i would say keep them as a species tank and not a community tank, (thats just my experience)
> 
> ...


I like their almost ancient look (if you follow what I mean...).

How big do they get, and how many would I keep in a 4ft tank?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you know, i always recommended Mbuna to people. they are hardy, come in zillions of varieties, active and comical to watch as they work out their political differences! plus you can pack 'em in fairly well. they are busy fish and do better with plenty of tank mates. they are vegetarians mostly and love that hard water. they breed easily, especially zebras. it's funny when you have about 50 all over and they get spooked and all dissappear! greedy hogs too! you walk by the tank and they'll follow you! mooches! if yours is a 75, you could have an amazing tank with them. plus you can use all the limestone you want to decorate. 

just a suggestion. here's a site since you want to put some thought into things.
African Cichlid Aquarium Tropical Fish Pictures - mbunas and haps from Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika 
» Beginner African Cichlid Care Methods> African Cichlids, the Pet of Kings! 
Info on keeping Malawi cichlids 1


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i agree with HABU,

mbuna are great and they love a packed tank with loads of tank mates,

i used to keep a mixed malawi/tanganyikan setup then i saw a tank full of duboisi so i changed. (something about the white rocks and black fish just spoke to me)

if you have a 4ft tank you can have loads in it , and a fantastic setup!!! you will enjoy all your fish and the amazing colours these african cichlids offer.

try Rate My Fish Tank - Aquarium Photos, Articles & Interactive Tools and look at malawi tanks, beautiful

hope that helps, let me no what you think?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've always wanted fontosa!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

so have i :lol2:

bought five a while ago and it didn't work out, lost a lot of money.....plus 5 lovely fish....


----------



## fridayman (Jun 19, 2007)

Ideally I would like to have 3 or 4 different types of Mbuna, so not sure if Dub's will fit in... I think I need to do a bit more research.

BTW, thanks for the links.


----------



## fridayman (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh and one more question, I see that you have sand in your tank. How do you keep it clean? I imagine that the gravel tubes will just suck all the sand up??


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

you can use the gravel tubes, just hover them over the sand without actually touching it, and it picks up the dirt. and i also use a small net, place the net into the sand then slowly shake the net (very slowly not to stress the fish) and this method collects any small rocks, slate, dirt , that the tubes have missed, once the sand has settled it should be spotless if not lightly run your fingers throught the sand the filters will do the rest, (this is just my way others may be different)


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry forgot to mention, try not to use the magnet cleaners as sand can get stuck underneath them and you scratch your glass.............not nice when your new aquarium has a scratch on it because it always catches your eye and really annoys you, exspecailly after all the money you spend.


----------

